# Redcreek offroad NOLA



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Redcreek recently opened up a new park out side of New Orleans, wondering if any y'all been there yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about going next weekend if I can get some people to go with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I'm thinking about going next weekend if I can get some people to go with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get some pictures. The advertise 25 miles and 1,000+ acres. Doesn't seem too big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was out there about 2 weeks ago didn't get any pics but it's a nice place to ride


----------

